# Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley



## Jean (2. Oktober 2010)

Das warten hat ein Ende. Noch einmal schlafen dann gehts ueber den grossen Teich. 3 Wochen Lachsangeln in Eigenregie nonstop :vik: Zielfische sind Koenigslachs, Silberlachs und die allgegenwaertigen Hundslachse an den mir bis dato bekannten Fluessen. Auch moecht ich noch etwas Neuland erkunden in Form einiger Flusssysteme die ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht besuchen konnte. Vieleicht gehts am Ende sogar mal auf Stoer wenn die Kriegskasse bis dahin noch nicht gaenzlich gepluendert ist. Die Kamera ist scharf gemacht, Angelsachen sind gepackt, ich bin bereit! Werd berichten wenn ich wieder zurueck bin, drueckt mir die Daumen#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Ich drücke dir den Daumen; Genieße den Aufenthalt!

Dicke Lachse wünsche ich dir ...


----------



## ThomasL (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Ja,
grüß mir den Fraser, Harisson, Chilliwack, Vedder, Chehalis, Pitt und wie sie alle heißen. War immer schön da. Irgendwann gehts mal für ein paar Monate rüber.
Gruß


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Good luck und dicke Fische! |wavey:


----------



## salmon Wim (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Hoffentlich hast Du jetzt besseres Wetter dort als diejenigen die jetzt alle vorzeitig zurückgekommen sind.
Viel Glück
salmon Wim


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Hallo,
das Fraser Gebiet ist wesentlich wetterverträglicher, als die Skeena Region - insbesondere wenn man sich dort auf Lodges verläßt, die nicht die Qualität im Guiding erbringen, wie es gerade bei widrigen Verhältnissen erforderlich ist. Bei gutem Wetter im dicken Run guiden kann jeder.
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Jean (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Das Wetter ist super hier, Meistens um die 18 - 20 Grad und Sonne. Ich bete sogar um Regen um neue Fische ins System zu bringen aber das kann ich mir wohl abschminken#d Heute noch ein wenig shopping fuer die Daheimgebliebenen und ab morgen nochmal 4 Tage Vollgas angeln. Dann gehts zurueck ins jetzt schon leider kalte Deutschland


----------



## Alaska2010 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

B.C. ist sicher auch eines meiner nächsten Ziele (schon viel Interessantes/Spannendes gehört). Hoffe bei Dir läuft/lief alles nach Deinen Vorstellungen. Petri..Martin


----------



## jvonzun (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Da ich letzthin ein bisschen Geld bekam, war ich Anfang Oktober mit meinen beiden deutschen Kumpels und 4 Österreichern in Chilliwack, dies liegt ca. 100 km südlich von Vancouver BC.





Die ersten 5 Tage war Lachsfischen am Chilliwack/Vedder River angesagt. 








95% fischen dort mit dem Schwimmer und hängen Jigs, Lachseier, kleine Spinner oder Wollfaden hin. Dies ist jedoch
nicht mein Ding und so versuchten wir viele Gummis und Wobbler aus den USA und Japan aus, mussten aber schnell erkennen, dass rotierende Spinner (Kupfer!) am besten funktionieren. Auch mit der Fliegenrute haben wir gefischt, jedoch ist dies nur an den ruhigen Stellen möglich, da man sonst nicht auf Tiefe kommt. Noch besser bissen die Fische auf meine selbstgebundenen „ Fliegen“. 




Man hängt ca. 1,5m oberhalb ein Blei hin und zieht es flussabwärts.
Am ersten Tag suche ich mir jeweils einen guten Platz, den man dann die ganze Woche lang befischen kann. Ich suche mir eine möglichst enge Stelle, wo die Fische an mir vorbeiziehen müssen, zudem fische ich immer in der Hauptströmung, da dort einerseits die stärksten und grössten Lachse durchschwimmen und die Rolle im Drill noch mehr kreischt. An den Hotsspots neben den Parkplätzen wimmelt es nur so von Anglern, deshalb nehmen wir jeweils eine „Wanderung“ von einem Kilometer in Kauf und sind dort den ganzen Tag alleine.
Ich war nun schon zum dritten Mal dort und sah noch nie so viele Fische, v.a. die sonst eher seltenen Silberlachsen zogen immer wieder an uns vorbei. Während ich die beiden anderen Male den ganzen Tag für 5 gelandete Lachse angeln musste, dauerte es dieses Mal nicht sehr lange. Es ist jedoch nicht ganz so einfach und die Fische sind auch nicht so zahlreich, dass man vor lauter Fisch den Untergrund nicht mehr sieht, sondern man muss schon sehr „arbeiten“ und mit der richtigen Technik fischen. Dies ist jedoch genau der Reiz für mich, denn wenn die Fische zu gut beissen, wird es schnell langweilig. So ging ich diesem Mal öfters vom Wasser weg und wartete ein bisschen, wenn ich zu oft Fische am Haken hatte, zudem fischten wir meist nur bis kurz nach Mittag. Die 4 Ösis bekamen in den 5 Tagen jedoch keine 15 Lachse zusammen aus dem Wasser…




















Die Drills sind spektakulär, mit Abstand am meisten Radau machen die Königslachse. Während die Exemplare bis 1m Länge meist nach dem Biss springen und dann flussabwärts schiessen, ziehen die King-Omis sofort flussaufwärts. Die Silberlachse liefern während des ganzen Drills viele Sprünge und ziehen auch ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Die „schwächsten“ Kämpfer sind die Hundslachse, obwohl die metrigen auch schön Dampf haben. Die Buckellachse kommen nur in den ungeraden Jahren in die Flüsse zurück und Rotlachse gibt es im Chilliwack/Vedder River sehr wenige und sind auch geschont. Von den Silberlachsen darf man nur diejenigen ohne Fettflosse mitnehmen, da diese in der Zucht ausgebrütet werden. Ansonsten sind die Fänge auch limitiert, so dass man nicht mehr als 8 Lachse ausser Land nehmen darf.
Tag 6 und 7 buchte ich ein Guide mit Boot und es ging ab auf den Fraser River zum Störangeln. Dies ist zwar eine passive Angelei, ist jedoch auch sehr spannend, wenn gleichzeitig mehrere Ruten wackeln. Die Bisse sind sehr fein und man muss sofort gewaltig anschlagen. Als Köder werden vergammelte Lachse und – eier genommen. Die Drills sind brutal, selbst die kleinen Fische um die 1,2m reissen die Rute fast über Bord. Ich empfinde die Exemplare um die 1,8m am angenehmsten, diese ziehen einerseits ordentlich ab, geben aber auch irgendwann mal auf, während die Fische über 2m fast nur noch mit ihrem Gewicht arbeiten und dann ist es doch sehr sehr anstrengend, zumal ich die Power-Drill Methode bevorzuge. D.h. man gibt dem Fisch keine Sekunde Erholung (und sich selbst natürlich auch nicht…), einerseits verhindert man so ein zu langes Quälen des Störes, andererseits verliert man keine wertvolle Bisszeit, denn wenn einer drillt, sind die anderen Köder eingezogen. Fische über 2m können gut und gerne bei der ersten Flucht 200m Schnur von der Rolle reissen und springen teilweise komplett aus dem Wasser.




Dieses Mal gab es im Fraser so viele Rotlachse, dass die Störe ziemlich vollgefressen waren und somit schlecht bissen, v.a. die grossen wollten nicht richtig. Wir fingen ein Exemplar von 210cm, zwei von gut 170cm und der Rest war um die 120cm. An beiden Tagen fingen wir insgesamt 13 Stück und verloren 8. Im Normalfall sind es über 20 gefangene und die Durchschnittslänge liegt bei guten 150cm.
















Da alle Störe zurückgesetzt werden müssen, gibt es richtig viele davon. Manchmal sind sie aber schwierig zu fangen und da braucht man den richtigen Guide. Während die meisten Guides einen Köder dabei haben und diesen dann 2h am gleichen Platz fischen, wechselt unserer ständig die Baits. Er hat alle 5 Lachsarten an Bord. An einem Tag beissen sie z.B. nur auf Hundslachsfetzen, an einem anderen nur auf Rotlachs-Eier und dann wieder nur auf die Kombination von Königslachsfetzen und –eier. All die Boot um uns fingen kaum was, während wir ständig am Drillen und anschlagen waren.
Nach einigen Stördrill habe ich es jeweils gesehen, da es schlussendlich doch immer das gleiche ist, so entschlossen wir uns, noch zum Harrison River zu fahren. Das ist ein klarer Fluss, der voll mit Lachsen ist. Mit Schwimmer und Jig erwischt man kinderleicht Hundslachse und mit dem Spinner die Silberlachse. 




So, falls ihr auch einmal nach Kanada wollt, dann empfehle ich euch den gleichen Trip wie meinen. Ihr wohnt zwar nicht in einer Traum-Lodge direkt am Wasser und 100km weg von der Zivilisation, wo euch das Frühstück ans Bett gebracht wird und die Lachse von selbst in die Hände springen, sondern müsst 20 Minuten mit dem Mietauto durch die Stadt fahren und intensiv fischen. 








Ich empfehle euch diese Unterkunft und v.a. folgenden Guide: http://www.bentrods.ca
Der Ganze Spass kostet bei 3-4 Personen knapp 2000Euro/Pers.!
Gefischt habe ich mit der Reiserute Shimano Exage und einer 4000er Penn Rolle. Als Schnur nahm ich eine 20er Geflochtene und als Vorfach eine 45er Mono.
mehr Fotos findet ihr hier: http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=1985

Gruss Jon


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

atemberaubend!!! sehr schöne eindrücke!


----------



## ThomasL (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

super Bericht und tolle Bilder!#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Ja, wirklich tolle Bilder!
Ich kenne fast jeden Felsen und jeden Pool, den du da fotografiert hast. Nachdem ich schon sehr oft da war, dachte ich eigentlich: Jetzt reichts erstmal. Aber deine Bilder haben mir mal wieder gezeigt - es reicht noch laaaange nicht.
Es gibt aber auch noch so viele traumhafte Sports in der Ecke..
Gruß und Danke


----------



## Jean (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Klasse Bilder und Bericht Jon! Bin ja selber noch vor Ort und kann das alles nur bestaetigen. Die erste und zweite Oktoberwoche waren wirklich so produktiv das selbst die Einheimischen so was selten gesehen haben. Jetzt ebbt es immer mehr ab aber es ist immer noch genuegend Fisch im System, man muss eben nur die Methoden und Plaetze aendern. Der Regen wird hier sehnsuechtig erwartet aber bis dahin bin ich wohl auch wieder daheim. Wuenscht ich haett auch so nen guten Fotograf#6 bei mir muss immer mal ein anderer der eben gerad Zeit hat schnell auf den Ausloeser druecken, aber selber bin ich da auch kein Held|supergri, sehn echt super aus deine Bildchen.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Hallo Jean,
wenn du bei der Vedder Brücke ca. 500m weiterfährst und auf der linken Seiten den ersten Parkplatz nimmst, dich dort einen knappen Kilometer durch den Wald flussaufwärts kämpfst,dann kommst du an eine super Stelle. Der Fluss teilt sich in drei Flüsse,bei zweien fliesst fast kein Wasser und auf der "Insel" liegt ein grosser Baum mit Wurzel. Dort ist die ideale Stelle, denn es ist so eng, dass die Fische alle an dir vorbeiziehen müssen.
Am Allison Pool hat es meist zu viele Leute,v.a. bei schönem Wetter.
Viel Spass noch!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Gegenüber ist so eine Gammelfarm/Indianerfarm...oder?
Gruß


----------



## jvonzun (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gegenüber ist so eine Gammelfarm/Indianerfarm...oder?
> Gruß


 
nö,keine Zivilisation zu sehen! da verwechselt du evtl. die Stelle.
musst mal auf unserer Seite die Landschaftsfotos anschauen, dann erkennst du den Platz evtl besser!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Hey Jon 

Gelungener Bericht, echt cool die Fotos, da habt ihr euch was wirklich gutes angetan. 

macht weiter so u. schicke uns die Fotos u. Berichte.

Danke #6

Welche Angeln habt ihr für den Fang der Störe benutzt ?    

Mit der Reiserute Shimano Exage hast du nur die Lachse gefangen ?

G. Frank


----------



## jvonzun (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Auf Störe haben wir mit einteiligen Shimanoruten geangelt,kenne aber die genaue Marke nicht.
hier noch das Filmchen zu den Bildchen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dazkB2y3L7w

gruss jon


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Auf Störe haben wir mit einteiligen Shimanoruten geangelt,kenne aber die genaue Marke nicht.
> hier noch das Filmchen zu den Bildchen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dazkB2y3L7w
> ...



WOW it is unbelievable!


----------



## Jean (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

Sooo, gestern wieder in Deutschland eingeschwebt  Hier ist es echt kalt im Gegensatz zum Fraser Valley. Der Jetlag plagt mich noch etwas und ich hab schon den ersten Arbeitstag hinter mir. War echt eine schoene Zeit und jeden Cent wert. Sobald ich hier wieder auf " Normaltouren" laufe gibts auch nen kleinen Bericht. In Gedanken bin ich immer noch dort...:c


----------



## jvonzun (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

freue mich auf deine Fotos!


----------



## jvonzun (19. November 2010)

*AW: Abmeldung nach Kanada/B.C. ins Fraser Valley*

hier noch der Film vom Lachsangeln!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeCHuNtvTA


----------

